# "The Incident" on FOXMO 133, 11/26 8PM



## Bill Simonsen (Oct 4, 2002)

I have a situation where I'm getting some channels twice on the band, and they include the Superstation Package- I just thought I'd ask, in case everybody else is getting 232 KTLA, 234 WPIX, 235, 238, and 239 free? (I get them there, along with dupes in the 8XXX range).
Also, I can't help this and I know it doesn't belong here, but I've been waiting for the movie that titles this thread for over 30 years. We saw it *once* when we lived in Ct., and I've been idly checking for it ever since- I was truly stunned when it showed up in a search yesterday. 3 stars, and deserves 4. Lots of actors before they were famous, and one of the greatest scenes in filmdom when a young Army Corporal says - never mind, I don't want to give it away. You'll know it when you see it, near the end, and I'd appreciate any feedback so I know I haven't been nuts all these years.
Now we are only looking for 'Steambath' with Valerie Perrine, PBS from same era....

-Bill


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, i'l look for it when someday I get FOXMO  Always love good recommendations 

john


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I have a situation where I'm getting some channels twice on the band, and they include the Superstation Package- I just thought I'd ask, in case everybody else is getting 232 KTLA, 234 WPIX, 235, 238, and 239 free? (I get them there, along with dupes in the 8XXX range).


Some locals and the superstations are duplicated. The supers were always in the 230s, NY and LA Nets in the 240s and other DMAs in the 700s and 800s. But when must carry started all locals were moved into the 8000s. The supers are in the 8xxx range because thats where the other channels from their respective DMAs are located. KWGN is also on ch829, since locals are still being duplicated in the 700s and 800s.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the PVR alert on "The Incident", Bill. For those of us who watch it, let's get together in 'Programming & TV Talk' afterward and discuss the movie. I'll buy the first round! 
:goodjob:


----------



## Bill Simonsen (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *
> 
> Some locals and the superstations are duplicated. The supers were always in the 230s, NY and LA Nets in the 240s and other DMAs in the 700s and 800s. But when must carry started all locals were moved into the 8000s. The supers are in the 8xxx range because thats where the other channels from their respective DMAs are located. KWGN is also on ch829, since locals are still being duplicated in the 700s and 800s. *


 Thank you, and thank you to Nick for the most courteous 'nudge' to the right place!

-Bill


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It wasn't intended as a 'nudge', Bill. Just thought it would be a fun thing to talk about a flick that, like some celestial events, appears only once every 30 years or so. 

Unfortunately, I didn't get to watch it. I thought I had set up DP2 to record it yesterday but when I checked this morning, it wasn't there. 

Did you get to see it?


----------

